# A Day on the Durango and Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad



## RonsTrainsNThings (Jun 9, 2017)

My family took a recent trip on the Durango & Silverton, and I made this video journal. It has lots of great narrow gauge steam action. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice video. I watched all of it. Looks like a great time. Thanks for posting. 
I have not ridden those trains, but my wife has. I hope to someday. I do
not think she liked the part of on the side of mountain looking down into
the river.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Some Day!


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Great video!!! We got to ride 480 round trip back in 2014. Rode an open car, the only way to ride. Can't wait to ride the train again.


----------

